# couple of hybrid baby pics



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my babies are growing real well and I grabbed a couple of pics of two or three of them today.

these two are red crown, and a snow white with red eyes???









this ones' a bit hazy, its a black mosura not sure yet of the headgear, and the other one is a red tiger/tangerine tiger cross its red with white striping, very weird stripes Ive never seen on a shrimp before. Be interesting to see what it grows up like.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Red eyes???/!!!! That is so awesome!! It must be something new. Has anyone ever seen this before? Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CLK88 (Aug 21, 2012)

sell me the red eye


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

will have to wait a while yet for them to be big enough to sell...

They are still quite tiny, but growing good, and the Mamma Tibee released her babies in the tank too, so a few more unique looking shrimps to come in a month or so.

Will try to get better pictures as they grow...some of them are soo dark colored its hard to get a decent pic of them against the dark soil...will post the best pics I can grab....stay tuned.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

some pics from this am
decided to feed them an algae wafer and pulled a lot of the babies 
out of the woodwork, including mamma tibee
she just released hers a day ago, but they are too tiny yet to see.

this is one of the tibee babies, its dark but you can see the two distinct color markings.










in this pic you can see mamma tibee, and a baby black/white tibee in the bottom corner, then some of the red and black cross mischlings, 
some of the tibees again they are the ones with the black/white stripes, and then those weird ones that have 5 stripes across their back. I believe they are the red tiger x tangerine tiger cross, 
as they are the oldest ones.









in this pic are some more of the black/white mischlings, including some younger ones, and that red/white one has a red nose/antennae 









here they are coming out for breaky


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

those odd looking colouredones look pretty good. What do you think the pricerange will be for them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

with them being hybrids I cannot say what they will throw in the next generation. If your interested, pm me and we can figure out something.
thanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

White shrimp with RED eyes ? Woooo hoooo ! That just might be enough to start me keeping crystal shrimp !

Perhaps I am weird, but I find shrimp's eyes quite fascinating. Though I'm sure they can't really see me, beyond some blurry motion in the distance perhaps, they do seem to stare at me now and then. I've noticed that each shrimp species I have so far, has quite different looking eyes. I can tell one species from another even when they are barely visible at all, just by the way their eyes appear. Ghosts have a whitish ring around their black eyes, while Whisker's don't have any ring at all. Their eyes are just like tiny, shiny marbles. Snowballs and Amanos, ahh, shoot, I forget.. I'd have to go look again, but they all have some little distinguishing detail that can be seen even when they are really minute and all I can see is the front of the head.

Red eyes, especially on a white, [ or a black one ???, that would be amazing ] would be just too cool.

I think my Whisker shrimp have especially beady eyes, which seem rather large for the size of the shrimp. They often stare directly at me, as if looking me in the eye. I find it slightly eerie when I catch one at it.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Anna, hope you get something special with red eyes there. I have had baby shrimps of different types with red eyes and they turned black after two or three weeks, unless they are OEBTs of course ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, its entirely possible that might happen too...with these hybrids you see changes in them almost every week. Am hoping to move some of the mischling babies into the big Taiwan bee tank next week....make it easier for my daughter to take care of as I am going away for 10 days soon.

These babies are growing like weeds now, guess the earthworm powder really boosts them.


----------

